# die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! die Letzte 2007



## karsten. (10. Sep. 2007)

Hallo

auch wenn ich z.Z. weniger Bei Euch bin ,  
will ich doch nicht auf die Rezension der neuen Ausgabe
vom *Gartenteich* verzichten  

eins vorweg :
das Preisrätsel hab ich nicht lösen können  

(was bei mir als Lösungswort rauskommt ist irgendwie nicht aussprechbar   
 

Dafür sind aber einige Berichte dabei die bei uns auch erst diskutiert wurden  
  

so z.B. 


das Überwintern großer Palmen
"Teichreinigung" im Herbst
Miniteich / Mörtelkübel
__ Schilf Vorteile und Gefahren
Koi´s im Winter
Lichter am/im Teich
__ Victoria Seerose

uvm.

interessant auch Berichte über Waschbären am Teich   
Zwergseerosen,
Wasserspiele
und über
interessante neue Produkte


mfG


----------



## Eugen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! die Letzte 2007*

Hi Karsten,

jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht   

Das Lösungswort ist der Teil einer Blume.
Vor der unsäglichen Rechtschreibreform wurde der Begriff allerdings mit E geschrieben.


----------



## karsten. (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! die Letzte 2007*

 

was das ausmacht 

bei mir stand an 3. und 5.Stelle was Anderes ....

und 

es klang irgendwie klingonisch


----------



## Conny (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! die Letzte 2007*

Hallo Karsten.,

hast Du Dich jetzt als Treki geoutet?  Verschollen im Weltraum ...  Der Link oben zeigt bei mir nur Ladefehler, leider! :?


----------



## karsten. (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! die Letzte 2007*

[DLMURL="http://www.gerdic.de/liste-deutsch-klingonisch/d.php"]Hoch rI'Se'mey [/DLMURL]


----------



## Conny (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! die Letzte 2007*

- defekter Link entfernt - Das war es was ich schon immer wissen wollte


----------

